# Hello from Sweden



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting. Also, your English is pretty good, don't worry about it!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome. And greetings from Finland. It's nice to hear that here are other Nordic people too .


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum! Don't worry about your english! You are doing fine!


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcoming


----------

